# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  شاركونا وضحكونا ...( للمواقف اليوميه )

## ورده محمديه

*السلآم عليكم ,, 

كل يوم هو في الغد ذكرى ـآ
ففي الغد بعد شهور وربما سنوات نتصفحها 
كل مواقفنا جميله لطيفه ظريفه غريبه بما يحكم علينا الزمن
نحتفظ بها في مخيلتنا ونحكيها ونستمتع عند ذكراها 

فـــــــــــ
شاركونا بــها احبتي  من أجــــــــل الضحك والعبرة 



بانتظار مشاركاتكم 



*

----------


## التوبي

*آنا أول الحضور * سأبدأ العبور 
أتمنى الردود بيننا تدور
أبدأ بحيرة من مواقف الديرm
 يعني موقف مضحك أصابني !! معظم حياتي مواقف 
في أحد الأيام كانت معي سيارة حوض (عراوي)
و أخدت أحد المكيفات من البيت للورشة من أجل الغسيل
 وضعت المكيف في الحوض وتوجهت للورشة
كنتُ مسرعاً في أثناء الطريق فجئةً وقفتُ للإشارة 
فتحرك المكيف وضرب خلفي بقوة آنا نسيت أن في صندوق
السيارة مكيف وظننتُ أن السيارة الموجودة خلفي صدمتني
 نزلتُ من السيارة ناوي الشر وأخذت أصرخ
على السائق وهو يحلف أنهُ لم يصدم سيارتي
 ثم نزل من سيارتهِ ليرى الصدمة فرأى المكيف في الصندوق
الخلفي وقال هذا الذي صدمك تغـّير وجهي خجلاً من
مما جري !!!! هذا موقف وهناك الكثير ياترى
من واقعي ههههههههههه
تحية لصاحب الفكرة وتحية لصاحبة الموضوع
تحياتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-25-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

ههههههههه 
تحصل واجد 

موقف مخجل جدا صار اليي 



كنت بالسوق ويا اختي و مع الزحمه ضيعتها 



شفت وحده اقول اليها خيه خيه تعالي  



الا اتقول غلطان  

ديك الحزه تلون وجهي مية الف لون و اتفشلت و صرت ما اشتهي اتسوق ويا الحريم لانه يمهلوا 


و يضيعوا الواحد

----------

ورده محمديه (05-25-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هههههههههه* 

*والله خوش مواقف عجبوني مرهـ* 


*اخي الكريم \ التوبي ..*
*اخي الكريم \hassan1411*


*تشكراتي لكم على روح التفاعل والمشاركات الحلوه  ..*

*وشكر ثاني الى صاحب الفكره* 


*تحياتي لكم ..*
*وبنتظاركم بالجديد* 

*وبنتظار تفاعل البقيه* 

*مودتي~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مرحبا ... 

الحين جا دوري اسدح ليكم موقف من مواقفي الا تفشل  :cool:  

صار لي موقف قبل كم ااسبو ع .. 


في الظهر جالسين كلنا وقلت الى ااخوي الا اصغر مني يشتري ليي غرض .. :amuse:  
المهم راح يشتري وشوووووي  الا برنت الجرس  


 ورفعت الانترفون وقلت مين ؟؟ 
رد عليي واحد الا هو ييقولي اانـــــــا ..
اني اافتكرته ااخوي >>لانه ننفس صوته بالضبط  
قال : 
هذا بيت فلان(.....)
موجود فلاان ؟!! 
(قلت اخوي و قاعد يستهبل عليي  خخلني استهبل معاه ) 
رديت عليه بدلع +شويه تغير في الصوت ..>عاد اني  اموت ولا ااقدر على الدلع وش الا خلاني اادلع حزتها ما اادري خخ  

قلت له لا مو بيتهم :blink:  :blink:  
هههههههههه على الرغم انه بيتنا طبعا  :wacko:  




حسيت لصبي تبلعم وكرر السؤال بتعجب مو بيتهم  :huuh: ؟!!! 


قعدت ااستوعب الصوت عدل الا هو مو ااخوي  :embarrest:  
ياعلي ولع وجهي اللوان وقعدت ااضرب على خدي الى ااهلي  ولازالت السماعه  في اايدي وواني ااشر ليهم بايدي على السماعه  بطريقه ييعني ياعلي مادري من هو ذا :sila:  !! 
واني طبعا فيني الضحكه وما سكتنها  
وعطيت السماعه ااخوي الكبير وكلمه  

المهم طلع واحد من اولاد عمي ..عشان كدا الصوت كان مو غريب عليي  


وخلاص سكر وواني مو قادره من الضحك على فشلتي وهبالتي.. :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههههه

حلوة المواقف والله.. حركات..

الله يعينج وردة..

اني كل مرة لمن ارفع التلفون.. حتى لو احد من الاهل يحسبوني اخوي اللي بثاني متوسط... 

صرت ما اصحح لهم.. واخليهم على عماهم طفشوني..<< كلي انوثة وتالي صوت السيد الصغير...!!

----------

ورده محمديه (05-25-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*لي عودات محمله بالمواقف المحيرة الان على لابتوب ما اعرف*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..*

*اما اني في مره رحت السوق مع اختي وبنات اختي ..* 

*اول موقف صار الى بنت اختي واحنا نمشي في المجمع كان باب المحل مفتوح زجاج جتى بنت اختي وصقعة في الباب ما انتبهت له ((اني  هنا خلاص  وقتها مت ضحك* 


*قالت ايه ماعليه اضحكي من الم لي هي فيه والفشله ...*
* لكن* 
*الله ما يضرب بعصه .. المحل لي احنا فيه كان ناس واااايد وكل وحده  رحت جه عشان نخلص بسرعه* 

*المهم اني عجبتني ابلوزه وحبيت اخد راي اختي فيها* 

*ورحت وشفت وحده نفس اختي وسحبتها من يدها واني امشيها معاي بسرعه واقول ليها تعالي بوريك شي حلو* 

*الغريب والمشكله البنت كانت بعد مطوعتني وتمشي معاي* 

*وصلت مكان البلوزه.. رفعتها الا هي تقول ااااااااااااااالله وايد حليوه* 

*اني هنا وي يمه اختلعت مو صوت اختي* 

*لما شافتني البنت ساكته من الفشله ..الا هي بعد تفكرني ختها*

*.........*


*سلمت يدين من طرح الموضوع وصاحب الفكره* 

*موفقين*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-27-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*حيرة من مواقف الديرة


دُعيتُ على عشاء في أحدى الصالات في مناسبة زواج أحد الأصدقاء
ولبيتُ الدعوة ذهبتُ للصالة كانت تلك الصاله من الصالات الفخمة
وتشتمل على قاعتين واحدة لتجميع الضيوف والاخرى لتجهيز العشاء
كان الكثير من الناس يجلسون خارج القاعه على كراسي بين الاشجار
راق لي الجلوس  في الخارج وكان في ذلك الوقت يتوافد الضيوف 
والشخصيات لقاعه الأستقبال وفي ثناء تجهيز صالة العشاء وأهل المعرس
مشغلون بالضيوف جاء أثنان وقالا للجالسين في الخارج تفضلو العشاء
زحف الجيش كأنما ذهبون للحرب وتربعوا على تلك الحصون المقصدرة
وكنت ممن هــــمَّ معهم وما كنتُ أدري أن هولاء ليسُ مدعوون للعشاء
وأن هذا العشاء للضيوف الموجودين في القاعه الأولى حضر اهل العريس
بعد فوات الاوان لم يجدوا سوى العظام على السفر
صاح الكبير يا جماعة والله قهر
وابو العريس طاح كأنه إنسحر
الان قولوا يا جماعة ما النظر
كيف وجهي ينستر
وظن والله أنشهر
في مدة أقل من شهر
هنا تضحك لو تبكي الموقف صعب
هذي حيرة من مواقف الديرة
لي عودات مع مواقف و الله عشتها
تحية لصاحبة الموضوع وصاحب الفكرة ما له شي
تحياتي*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اني كثرانة تعليقاتي .. .. حتى بالواقع مو بس بالنت

المهم

اليوم عالغدا.. تغديت في بيت اهلي..

كنت عالسفرة بين ناد علياً وأمي وابوي جدامنا..

وامي كل شوي .. يلله علوية تغدي من ايددي... كلي من ايدي... 

وكل شوي وحنا عهالحال..

ويوم كالتها يمكن رابع مرة... الا اقول بصوت مسموع

انزين اما يعني اني دا اكل من الشارع يعني... والسيد خلاص بعد ما يقدر.. ضحك وقهقه.. واني كمت اضحك على ضحكته.. وكنت راح اروح فيها لان اللقمة في فمي..<< وضحك عالسايلنت والدموع عشر عشر..

المهم امي تكول... ليش شنو صاير.. ليش الضحك صار شي..؟؟

والسيد يقص لها القصة واني اضربه على رجله ..<< يعني اسكت يا ولد بلا فضايح

وامي ما استوعبت من اول مرة ... وهو عادي يعيد...

امي يوم افتهمت ضحكت... يوم خلصت من الضحك ... الا ابوي يسأل ... انتو ليش تضحكون..؟؟

وطبعا شكلي راح اخليهم هالايام يضحكون واجد... لأن تعليقاتي ما تخلص..

ويمكن هالسالفة ما تضحك ابد... بس ما ادري ليش الضحك...؟؟؟

شكرا وردة ..

----------

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مره اخوي تاخر على البيت وامي كل شوي شوفي اخوك* 

*واني اقول ليها مايرد !!*

*ويزيد خوفي امي .. قلت ليها لا تخافي شكله مشغول او ما يسمع الجوال ...*

*المهم  قلق + خوف عليه  =كل شوي اتصل* 

*يمكن وصل اتصالي 10 مرات* 

*واخيييييييييييرنا رد* 

*وبدن شعور بصوت معصبه عليه واقول له (وش فيك انت ما تقدر يعني تقول الى امي بتاخر ؟!!!*

*الا صوت مرتبك اخوك نسى الجوال في سيارتي والحين هو مشغول* 

*بعدين يكلمكم .........(صاحب اخوي كان )* 

*اني هنا خلاص ولعت من الفشله*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*التوبي* 

*ايه والله مو قف  صعب* 

*مناجاة الصابرين*

*هههههههه حطيت نفسي محل الوالده الله يحفطها ليكم* 


*.......*

*دمتو كما تحبو دااائما*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*موقف من حيرة في مواقف الديرة
مندُ عدة سنوات كان في بلدي أثنا أبناء
عم لهما نفس الأسم واللقب أحدهم معرف
لذا معظم أهل البلدة و ألأخر على قــّد الحال
توفى أحدهما و أعلن عن وقت تشيع 
المرحوم حضرت قبل التشيع أخدتُ أعظم
الأجر لأبناء المرحوم و أقاربهُ وقد تم التشيع
والدفن ورجعنا من المقبرة وفي المساء ذهبتُ
لمجلس العزاء وفي أثناء القراْءة دخل الحسينية
المرحوم الذي أنا أتصورهُ أنهُ مات سئلتُ نفسي
يا سبحان الله كيف خرج من قبره وجاء للفاتحة??
همي متي تنتهي القراءة حتى أعرف ماالذي
يحدث كنتُ طول الوقت أنظر لهُ مستغرب
بعد انتهاء القراءة سألت أحد الحاضرين 
فقال أن الذي توفي شص أخر يحملُ نفس
الاسم يا سبحان الله بقيت هذه الحادثة
في ذاكرتي حتى اليوم
هذه حيرة من مواقف الديرة عشتُ منها الكثير
لي عودة 
والمواقف متكودة
أنقلها لكم وحدة وحدة
نفسي على الصقعات متعودة
يالله الحياة كلها مردة
تحياتي
*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*من حيرة و مواقف الديرة
في أحدى الليالي عندما كنا نجتمع نحنُ الشباب 
في المزارع  أيام الطبخات المندي تجمعنا في مزرعة
وقد طبخ أحد زملائنا العشاء المندي وكانت
الطبخة في غاية الروعة والحبة متر
وكان العشاء على مستوى و الحمد لله
القصة إن أحد الشباب قام بسرقت 
ما تبقى من الرز الذي بقى في الكيس يعني الذي لم يتم طبخهُ
ووضعهُ قرب الباب ليسهل الخروج به
أنتبه أحد الحاضرين لهذا الموقف
فقام و أستبدل الكيس بكيس أخر
وضع فيه رمل و وضعهُ مكانه الكيس لأخر
و عند الانصراف أخد ذلك السارق الكيس معهُ للبيت و عند
وصلهُ لزوجته أخد يتحدث عن ذلك
الرز و طيبه وأنهُ لم يرى مثلهُ
في الطول والرائحة و اللذة
أخدت تلك المسكينة تفكر ليلتها
متى يأتي وقت الطبخ حتى ترى
ذلك الرز حتى جاء الوقت التي تنتظرهُ
وأخذت تكيلُ من ذلك الكيس و إذا هو
رمل ههههههه نادت على زوجها 
ما هذا ماذا .!!حدث الله العالم ههههههه
وبعد هذا الوقف أختفى الزميل لمدة طويلة عنا
حيرة من مواقف الديرة
هم لي عودة قريبه*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-04-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

والله كسر خاطري صاحبكم سيد...

اليوم راح اخبركم عن احد المواقف اللي صارت ايام الكلية الله يرحمها...

المهم... مناجاة كانت تكتب في رسالة الكليات .. والواسطة احدى الاساتذة... بعد ما اكتشفت خربشاتي...

كانت تدرسنا فيجوال.. وكان علينا واجب.. نسلمه.. وكانت عندي ورقة ابي اعطيها لها وي الدسك...عاد والعقل كان حاظر... بدل ما اعطيها ورقة الستفسار عطيتها وحدة من الخرابيش.. وشاءت الاقدار تكون خربوشة عن الفيجوال.. عاد اهي مسخرة .. اني كلت المحاضرة الجاية راح اكل بهدلة...واذا كلش بينفتح لي مجلس تأديبي..<< خرابيش مو صاحية عن المادة

المهم الاستاذة تفهمت القصة وجمعت صاحباتي.. وياي وكالت لي راح انشرها لج.. ومن يومها والاوادم متحلفين كل ما اخربش .. يستلموا مني الورق وعلى طول لها.. كبل لا يقرؤا عشان لا اتراجع..

وفي احد الايام كنا نتمشى في الكلية تو مخلصين محاظرة هندسة..وانشوف على الشاشة.. الطالبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مطلوبة للادارة ..هاي في الشريحة الاولى..طبعا اختلعت.. وتالي.. لاستلام مكافاة عن مشاركتها في رسالة الكليات.. طبعا صادوني لاني ما رحت.. بس كنت واقفة جدام الادارة.. 

والموقف يوم خلصت من الادارة .. وجلست مع صاحباتي في الممر... كانوا بنات تو طالعين من معمل... وشافوا الشاشة... جلسوا مقابلنا وكالوا...

منو هالمسكينة بعد.. واي مكافأة.. اصلا.. .............................؟؟؟ .. ودش هذرة يعني. حاجات مسخرة وتحبط... وتعرفون سواليف البنات..

 وصاحباتي كلش معصبين... اني كمت... لحقوني... ظنوا اني راح ابجي..<< لاني حساسة واجد وبسرعة اتأثر... بس لقوني فطسانة ظحك... وقمت لان الاستاذة مالت البنات اللي مخلصين نفسها ... خفت تشوفني وتصير لي قصة ثانية.. مع اني كنت مشهورة بس الحمد لله اكو ناسات ما تعرفني...

طبعا الى اليوم كل ما نتجمع يجيبون البنات الصفحات اللي منشور بيها مواضيعي.. ونتذكر الأيام الخوالي..

وبس

ادري طفشتوا... تالي افكر يمكن اجي ويمكن لا...

سلااااااااااااااام

----------

ورده محمديه (06-04-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*أختي مناجاة الصابرين موقفك رائعة وتخلد في الذاكرة
عودة للمواقف وعودة للحيرة .. في مواقفي في الديرة
موقف حصل لي قبل سنتين و بعض الأشهور .. 
وما زلتُ منهُ مقهور .. و سيبقى ربما لدهور .. 
وهو في ذاكرتي يدور .. 
كانت في تلك الفترة أمي راقدة 
على السرير الأبيض في المستشفى المركزي
 وكانت برفقتها أختي لان أمي أمراه كبيرة السن 
هنا يبدأ الموقف 
عندما رجعتُ من العمل ذهبتُ مباشرةً 
لزيارة الوالدة و الأطمئنان عليها
عند الوصول للغرفة وجدتُ عند الباب
أمراه كبيرة السن و إبنتها تحاول رفعها
من الكرسي المتحرك كانت البنت تشبه أختي
هنا تقدمت وطلبتُ من الأخت الابتعاد وكنتُ أحسبها أختي
وقلتُ لها دعيني أرفعها عنك 
وفعلاً رفعت المرأه من على الكرسي 
هنا انتبهت أن المراة ليست أمي 
في هذه اللحظه صرخت العجوز
في وجهي وقالت أبتعد عني يا أسود الوجه
يا قليل الحي يالي ما تستحي وووووو لم تبقي
هنا تغـــير لوني و أخذتُ أرشف عرقاً من الخجل
حاولت أعتذر و طلبت من أختي شرح الموقف
البنت فهمت و أعذرت ولكن تلك العجوز لم تصفح
كنت أسمع دعاويها لمدة ثلاث أيام 
مازلتُ أعيش خيال ذلك الموقف
ومازلتُ أحتفظ بمواقف محيرة لي عودات
تحياتي*

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (06-10-2011), 

ورده محمديه (06-07-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*لي عودة  مع موقف جديد*

----------

ورده محمديه (06-09-2011)

----------


## أموله

ههههههههه~ 
تعيشوا وتاكلو غيرها كلكم يارب
:)) ..

----------

ورده محمديه (06-09-2011)

----------


## أموله

> *مره اخوي تاخر على البيت وامي كل شوي شوفي اخوك* 
> 
> *واني اقول ليها مايرد !!*
> 
> *ويزيد خوفي امي .. قلت ليها لا تخافي شكله مشغول او ما يسمع الجوال ...*
> 
> *المهم قلق + خوف عليه =كل شوي اتصل* 
> 
> *يمكن وصل اتصالي 10 مرات* 
> ...



 





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ويلي بطنيً .. :] 
عفر لو اني مكان الريال بسكر في وجهك هههههههههههههه :$ ياعليً 
يالله خاله تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها

----------

ورده محمديه (06-09-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

راح اجيب لكم موقف صار ليلة مولد الامام الهادي عليه السلام

كان بعد صلاة المغرب... رن جوال الوالده وهي كانت تصلي..

شفت المتصل ابوي..<< اللي هو في المسجد..

دقيت عليه.. وقلت له امي تصلي.. سألني السيد وين..؟؟<< اخوي الكبير.. كلتله نايم.. كالي . كوليله.. اني انتظره وهو يعرف..

رحت دقيت الباب على اخوي وما قام

وتالي كلمت ابوي وما رد... وامي هم تالي كلمت ابوي وما رد.. 

وتالي بعد حوالي نص ساعة.. اجا ابوي.. من السجد.. وقلتله اخوي ما قام ودقينا عليك وما رديت.. 

اللا يقولي.: ليش يقوم اخوش..؟؟ 

قلت: مو انت قلت انك تنتظره.. فرحت دقيت بابه وما قام

قال ..: انا قلت متى...؟؟

قلت : في التلفون.. يوم اكلمك..

قال... انا قلت لج.. قولي لامج اني راح اتأخر في المسجد لان فيه احتفال...

طبعا هذا دليل على انه يبيلي فحص سمع.. :embarrest:

----------

ورده محمديه (06-09-2011), 

التوبي (06-08-2011)

----------


## جميل الزبيدي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> راح اجيب لكم موقف صار ليلة مولد الامام الهادي عليه السلام
> 
> كان بعد صلاة المغرب... رن جوال الوالده وهي كانت تصلي..
> 
> شفت المتصل ابوي..<< اللي هو في المسجد..
> 
> دقيت عليه.. وقلت له امي تصلي.. سألني السيد وين..؟؟<< اخوي الكبير.. كلتله نايم.. كالي . كوليله.. اني انتظره وهو يعرف..
> ...



بس فحص سمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي

----------

ورده محمديه (06-09-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

رافضي خيي الله ساتر على خلقه...

انت لو تعرف شللي صار بعدها بيوم

كنت اكل كوشري.. واشوف بيه حاجات مقطعه صغيرة برتقالية واني مزكمة ما اتطعم شي قلت يالله تنحسب علينا اكلنا كمن جزرة ..<< لاني ما اكل خضار بالعادة

وطبعا تالي رجعت البيت الا القولون يشتغل والحالة مو حالة ... يطلع اللي اكلته فلفل احمر .. مقطع..

ويوم ثاني يمدول لي صحن هريسة اذوقها اشوف مالحة لو لا..<< اذا الفلفل ما حسيت له احس للملح

وطبعا لا انسى انو بعدها بيومين كنت حاطة الغلاية في الكهرب بفيش جديد ..

وبعد شوي اشوفها ما تتغير.. سحبت الواير وخليته على جنب.. الا اشوف البنت جاية... ماما ريحة كهربا..

يعني الحمد لله الله ستر وما شبت حريقة.. لاني ما شميت ولا شي..

طبعا الحاسات تو راجعين .. والحمد لله

بس جميل مو تعيدها وتفشلنا اوكي.. هالمرة سماح.. ونسألكم الدعاء عند باب الحوائج.. موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام

----------

ورده محمديه (06-27-2011)

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

*سلااااااام

شلاخبار؟

الموضوع توحفة والمواقف الا تنحطو فيها حفله خخخخخخخخ

عاد تعرفو المبتعثين  الجدد دايما مواقف البعض مضحكة ومحرجة وفيه المبكية   (ادعو لي) 

انا صار لي  ثلاثة مواقف  بذكر واحد منها الحين 

اول اسبوع لي في كندا كنت طالع  مع  اصحابي , ركبنا الباص  حق بنروح الى محطة القطار

لما كنا في الباص ركبت بنت وقعدت مقابلة لي .  كانت جميلة  خخخ 

المهم صاحبي طالع فيها  و وهمس ليي قال شوف البنت حلوة  . انا رديت عليه  بصوت عالي شوي بالعربي  وقلت له :  ما شاء الله البنت جميلة وحلوة   

التفتت ليي البنت وطالعت فيني وابتسمت وقالت  : شكرا  
انا في هاللحظة ما استوعبت ويش صاير  من الفشلة صار وجهي الواااان  . لأن ما توقعت ان البنت عربية  انا فكرتها  كندية اوشي 
المهم مو عربية  بس طلعت البنت عربية خخخخخخ وانا كنت اتكلم بالعربي  بصوت مسموع  افكرها ما تفهم خخخخخ

ليي رجعة مرة ثانية ^_^  تشكرو ع الموضوع ^_^
*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (07-17-2011)

----------

